# Need help..anyone experience this



## Jeannelli (Oct 29, 2015)

Hello ,fellow suffers.

I'm new to this site,I have had IBS since a child ..In the last 35 years it was mostly episodic with cramping spasms and the D. so debilitaing it left me weak! Diet helped me and the last 10 years it was get up with two trips to the bathroom in the am after cramping(painful) and bloating Three and a half months ago my symptoms completely changed .Overnight I went from what I call "normal" stool size to stools that were ribbony,pencil and middle finger sized.Bloating terrible no matter the diet,now flatulence,incomplete emptying sensation,numerous trip s to the bathroom,Varies daily. For the last month pain in my lower leftside under rib that will radiate to the hip.Exacerbated at times by bending over or turning to the side,but not constant,It is twinging now as I sit and write this. I had a colonoscopy three weeks ago which was clear so no problems that way.The Dr gave me Bentyl which helped the cramping but not the side pain. Sadly, after 4 tablets I had to quit taking it due to terrible side effects.I'm getting a second opinion from a new GI because this is making my daily life miserable.Also want to rule out hernia..no overt symptom.

Have any of my fellow IBS suffers ever gone through this? I ama my wits end!! I have hypothyroidism that is treated with meds.I wonder if that triggered the change. I will be grateful for any insights! God bless.


----------



## Ctopher87 (Nov 7, 2015)

Not exactly the same situation, but trial and error with medications and anti depressants to treat my symptoms. Pain that just can't be dealt with and the never ending "oh I guess I'll just go back to the doctor again" personal conversation with myself. It's frustrating, infuriating, debilitating, and just time consuming when at the end of the day we just want to feel normal. I'm sorry I can't relate 100%, but I assure you there is a light at the end of the tunnel you just need to pursue it. Best of luck to you.


----------

